# The Dog....



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Too cute, Tawnya!!








Thanks for sharing!
Darlene


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Good Boy....


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Quite an accomplishment I'd say! 
I could totally see where a dog would want to add that to his diary







I think...


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

That was a good one

Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Love it









Thor


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Now that is awesome!

Darlene


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Nice one!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

LOL!









I showed it to PDX_Doug_Dog, and we said _"WHOA! Cool!"_

Happy Tails







,
Doug


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

Funny!! thanks for the laugh.

scott


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

PDX_Doug said:


> LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PDX Doug Dog told me at the rally that it's his secret wish to catch his tail....keep working on it PDXDD! (Cricket catches Cleo's tail, does that count)


----------

